# Everlast 256s vs Everlast 256si



## cathead (Nov 1, 2019)

Hi all,

I'm looking at these new multiprocess welders.  Does anyone know the difference between the s and the si models?  Also looking to
see if anyone has either and if they are happy with it.  

Thanks.


----------



## NCjeeper (Nov 1, 2019)

I don't know the difference on the two models. Just wanted to add that I have had a 185 for several years and have been happy with it. I will be upgrading soon to another larger Everlast.


----------



## Holescreek (Nov 1, 2019)

I couldn't find a 256 S on the everlast website.  I see that Amazon is showing the 256S though and it looks like an old model. The difference is the pulse selector switches on the S are actual 3 position switches while the SI  has them integrated onto the circuit board  and uses membrane type buttons. 

Just a note if you're looking at Everlast welders.  Everlast will match any price/shipping combo wherever you find it on the internet.  Everything gets drop-shipped directly from Everlast anyway.


----------

